# VersZa The new wave Dreamfork



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

.

Interesting... thanks for posting

.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Looks better than the usual forks - though I love my pooper scoopers!!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

What I love about it is that it is light weight BUT very sturdy. 

If you break a tine you just pay the shipping for them to send a new one out .

it Really works well. I wish I were the person who though of it. it has cut my time cleaning each stall by about 5 minutes


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Looks better than the usual forks - though I love my pooper scoopers!!


what pooper scoopers do you use?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

These things - I've used them for years in the UK and brought them with me but Shires Equestrians US side has now started selling them here
They're great for removing poo from a menage and the paddocks too
Manure Scoop Set


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

jaydee said:


> These things - I've used them for years in the UK and brought them with me but Shires Equestrians US side has now started selling them here
> They're great for removing poo from a menage and the paddocks too
> Manure Scoop Set


I saw those. I was not sure if those would work as well for cleaning out stalls 
I have 16 I need to clean daily. do they do well for that?

they do look good for spot clean ups in the Arena and such though..


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I only have 5 to do now but used them when we had more horses and they stood up to it really well - the 'rake' part tends to go first but the ones I bought with me from the UK are now about 10 years old and still good
They work best with horses that do nice tidy piles for you - the fork would maybe be best for the ones who trash their poos - I find it falls through the usual forks though so adopt the hands and knees and rubber gloves to scrape it into the 'scoop' method with those


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Wow, I've never seen anything like that for horses before. Only dogs xD Are they hard to carry?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Despite claims to the contrary, the plastic forks start dropping tines after about a dozen uses. I bed with straw and the regular steel manure fork works great and lasts a lifetime.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Zexious said:


> ^Wow, I've never seen anything like that for horses before. Only dogs xD Are they hard to carry?


No not hard to carry at all. 
The US ones that Shires are selling have a longer handle than the UK ones I have (different brand) so you don't have to bend down unless you're really tall but I find my old shorter ones easier to lift and tip into the wheelbarrow - don't have to raise your arm so high!!


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^That's cool! I don't currently do any chores like mucking, but I'll have to keep that in mind if I ever have to again xD

Saddlebag--I've used the plastic forks and never had any issue. They weren't the greatest, but I took care of mine and never had any break.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Despite claims to the contrary, the plastic forks start dropping tines after about a dozen uses. I bed with straw and the regular steel manure fork works great and lasts a lifetime.


the dream one I bought is very light and the Tines are warrantied for life. we have had lots of frozen poo and NO breaks here Yet!


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Geez, I don't even clean stalls and I want one!!! :lol:


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

jaydee said:


> These things - I've used them for years in the UK and brought them with me but Shires Equestrians US side has now started selling them here
> They're great for removing poo from a menage and the paddocks too
> Manure Scoop Set


This is funny. When we moved here I assumed that I would find them on sale, so rather than sterilising mine to get them through customs, I ditched them at home. Woe was me when I discovered that they don't exist in Canada....

So I imported two from Shires Equestrian US at ridiculous expense.

All my horsey friends here express amazement at how obvious and useful they are and WHY AREN'T THEY ON SALE HERE?!

I don't use them for mucking out, just for poo picking from ménage and around the trailer etc.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

One of my Barn help Broke my Dream fork Just one tine and the c clip came off somewhere...

I contacted Matt at VersZa and He was so wonderful to work with. he mot only sent an new tine but sent the c clip and extras. they have Excellent customer service. and one hell of a great product.
I just had to brag them up a bit.. I recommend it to all.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I bought one of these for my barn owner, for her Birthday in her farm colors cause she wanted one. I love using it, it's nice and light and you can slide the soft handle down to fit your arm length. Haven't broken it yet!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

I saw a bunch of people carrying these out at the Equine Affaire in Columbus recently but since they were all kids I figured they liked the wild colors!
I love my "Fine Tine" forks but the tines on the right side break on all of them and they don't have just the head available. Shipping for a new one is more than the rake itself!
Do these dreamforks have very fine tines? I might want to try one.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Oooooh! Now I have yet another thing on my wish list! I wonder how they hold up to volcanic sands with lots of hidden basalt rocks? I have 5 Duraforks and 4 of them are missing at least 1 tine


----------



## swimminchikin (Feb 27, 2013)

So far I'm really loving my Dream fork! I've pounded on the tines and they're still going strong. I've used DuraForks in the past and really like them but I snap tines constantly. And once a tine is missing the fork is a pain to use. 

The Dream is really, super lightweight. I haven't broken any tines, but I did temporarily lose a C clip. Found it and put it back on, haven't had it come off again. For future versions I'd love to see the basket a hair deeper. It's deeper than the regular DuraForks, but not nearly as deep as their Basket forks. The tines could also be a bit closer together. They do a good job, but do drop little pieces. 

So far, it was a good purchase. And i love the color choices. I've had it 2 months and am hoping it really is the last fork I'll ever buy... provided the Shake N' Forks don't go on sale.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

swimminchikin said:


> So far I'm really loving my Dream fork! I've pounded on the tines and they're still going strong. I've used DuraForks in the past and really like them but I snap tines constantly. And once a tine is missing the fork is a pain to use.
> 
> The Dream is really, super lightweight. I haven't broken any tines, but I did temporarily lose a C clip. Found it and put it back on, haven't had it come off again. For future versions I'd love to see the basket a hair deeper. It's deeper than the regular DuraForks, but not nearly as deep as their Basket forks. The tines could also be a bit closer together. They do a good job, but do drop little pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey, the design works in their CAD drawing so what are you complaining about!? 

Sorry I work with design engineers all the time and have this problem.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

